# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG – LG E510 Optimus Hub (LG Univa) Supported

## Shamseldeen Victory

*RIFF JTAG – LG E510 Optimus Hub (LG Univa) Supported* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Bug Fix updates*   *Samsung_I917.dll*  -------------------------------------  - added resurrection data for h/w revision 1.3  *Please click "Check for Updates" Button in RIFF JTAG Manager to download and install new files.*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

